
Hela cells: an immortal human cell line used in scientific research since 1950s - seesawtron
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HeLa
======
seesawtron
Found this Adam Curtis documentary [0] that talks about the history of
discovery of these cancer cells in the mid 20th century.

[0] [https://youtu.be/R60OUKt8OGI](https://youtu.be/R60OUKt8OGI)

